# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Real Or Fake Sust 250????

## frezerburn85

Has anyone heard of argentums labs???? i am from the midwest and it might be a local name.... i have never heard of it but the bottle reads 
Sust 250

sustanon 
250mg/ml
10ml
argentums labs

It also has a pic of what looks like a DNA strand on the side along with a barcode. It came in a 10cc bottle.

Sorry can not get a pic at this time.... it is a white lable with black letters. DNA strand is in color

----------


## KZRSOIZE

edit name bro

----------


## frezerburn85

edit what name?

----------


## kully

fake

----------


## Unleash the beast

I agree fake ) this company Organon makes the genuine stuff and the label should read testosterone propionate - 30 mg, testosterone phenylpropionate - 60 mg, testosterone isocaproate - 60mg, and testosterone decanoate -100 mg. 
Organon (Pakistan)
Organon (Portugal)
Organon-Pakistan
Organon Egypt
British Dragon (Thailand)
I get this manufacture from in the chemist in turkey! lucky me ... i just started using it

----------


## violentjay420

so is it worth a shit or not cause i came across some but it seems kinda sketchy no one else has used it

----------

